
Grove isn't dead, it's only resting - webology
http://www.revsys.com/blog/2012/sep/28/grove-lives/
======
dzlobin
Good to hear but I wonder how many of their customers left already. When my
team heard that Grove was going out, given the problems we had with Grove
through the last few months, we quickly pulled the trigger and moved to
Hipchat.

~~~
jacobian
Yup, we certainly have some work to do to win users back. If you've got any
suggestions, or if there's anything we can do to get _you_ back, please let me
know! jacob at jacobian.org.

~~~
adhipg
We were users of Grove, and moved to plain ol' IRC right away after the
announcement. There are a few things that Grove did very nicely that we liked
like archives and offline email notifications.

* Devs spend a lot of time setting up their systems and it would be nice to have an assurance that you are here to stay to make spending time integrating stuff with Grove worth it.

* You may want to rebrand to help make the assurances easier.

* A better web-client that _works_ on a mobile phone. Some of our users were mobile and Grove's website was almost unusable on the phone.

~~~
jacobian
Thanks for the feedback; let me try to give you some more info:

1\. Yes, we're (painfully) aware that restoring users' trust is going to be a
big deal. There's obviously no way I can prove the future, so all I can say is
that we're in this for the long haul. Grove fits in perfectly with our
business, is a product that we fundamentally believe in, and so it's not going
anywhere. We're not going to sell it, or shut it down, or "pivot" into a
different business. I hope I have a good enough reputation that you can take
me at my word, but whatever: our actions over the coming months and years will
prove this.

2\. We're not re-branding; that feels dishonest (plus, I love the brand.) I'm
confidant that we can restore whatever trust we've lost.

3\. Oh hells yes, I want an awesome mobile site/app, too. Realistically it's a
bit down the list after some of the backend stuff we need to hammer our first.
But I want one, bad, so it'll happen as soon as we can!

Thanks again for the feedback, it's really helpful. If you've got anything
else you'd like to tell me/us -- or if there's anything more I can do to get
you back as a user -- please drop me a line (jacob at jacobian.org).

------
lurkinggrue
Look, matey, I know a dead startup when I see one, and I'm looking at one
right now.

------
prodigal_erik
This is a followup to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4528246>

------
swombat
That's good to hear! Our team actually uses this...

